# Some 1:20 Scale Figures



## JimB (Jan 25, 2013)

Some new guys for 1:20. Banjo man and the loggers.


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Jim did you make these?... Could you describe how you did?.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Looks good Jim


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Travis,

Try this link:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/mikereilley/Figure Class/Figure_Class_Ch1.pdf

Hope it helps.


----------



## JimB (Jan 25, 2013)

*My Shop*

Sorry Travis for the late reply I do make them. I'm on Etsy and sell different scales. Just sent a batch to Japan. If you see any of the sold ones you like I can make those too. R/ JimB My shop link is below: 

https://www.etsy.com/shop/LittlePlasticPeople?ref=hdr_shop_menu


----------



## JimB (Jan 25, 2013)

*Process for making figures*

Here is a description shown in Etsy of what I do for these figures:

I sculpted the original figure, made a mold and cast this figure using high quality Smooth-on urethane resin. Once cast I cleaned up the casting, drilled for a brass rod to mount the head, primed it with a plastic primer, painted the figure and finally applied the UV clear coating. The head can turn for posing.

To add to that I use Sculpey for the original figure and I use Mold Star silicone for the molds. The Mold Max cures in 6 hours, so if you mold something in the morning by late afternoon you can be casting into it. Great for working on a weekend and trying to get something done.

I also show my process on making figures on the LittlePlasticPeople Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/LittlePlasticPeople. 

I forgot to say these were in the latest *Steam in the Garden *Magazine. I made those for Shawn. Thanks Shawn for showing them too. James was JimB


----------

